
Chipotle Debuts Debt-Free Degrees for All Employees - troydavis
https://ir.chipotle.com/2019-10-15-Chipotle-Debuts-Debt-Free-Degrees-For-All-Employees
======
troydavis
Implemented through [https://www.guildeducation.com/why-guild/how-it-
works/](https://www.guildeducation.com/why-guild/how-it-works/)

